# Coordinates from Computer to GPS



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Heard about this website on the hulltruth: http://www.easygps.com/ Anybody try it? Does it work as advertised? According to the site, EasyGPS is a free program to transfer waypoints, routes, and tracks between your computer and a Lowrance, Eagle, Garmin, or Magellan GPS. Sounds like an easy way to copy all the reef and hotspot coordinates from the web, paste them into EasyGPS, then convert them into data your GPS can read without having to hand-jam them all in (disclaimer: I am not associated with this company in any way).


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I found a similar program (GDM 6) on the Lowrance site. I'll look at this one first and see how user friendly it is.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

workdog......do you frequently carry on conversations with yourself? I do it all the time in person...lol.

This sounds like a good way to store and track a ton of gps co-ordinates without having to enter them in the gps. Will be interested to see what you learn.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know Dog, I use maptech.
http://www.maptechnavigation.com/


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Bobinstow90 said:


> workdog......do you frequently carry on conversations with yourself? I do it all the time in person...lol.


Bob, you is sooo funny.  But really, it must have been one of my alteregos who done it. It's like the other day. I was rewiring some stuff on my boat like an electrical genius,... then, out of nowhere, one of my other personalities snips a wire for a major electronics component... WTFO (_what the f, over? _) ???


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

definitely do it. being able to look at all my coordinates on the computer has helped me to vastly understand GPS so much better!

i got something from Garmin this past summer, similar to easy gps, and it really helps you to make sense of GPS. you can do a lot with it on the computer. you can transfer points back and forth, erase points, etc. etc....

its a heck of a lot easier to do it on the computer.

i just personally need to upgrade to something else now, we just got a new computer and it doesnt have a 9-pin connector so now i need a new cable


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Belkin sells a 9 pin to USB adapter plug.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks Donkey, my wife and I upgraded to a computer that has Vista on it, i read somewhere that its not compatible with Vista. i plan on writing to Garmin right now and see what they have to say.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hardwater, check this out. http://www.cooldrives.com/usbtors9miad.html


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet thats not bad at all. thanks for the info.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

No doubt! Wonder if that will work for mapcreate?


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

and find it to be easier to use than the basic Mapsource app that came with my Garmin. One cool thing that EasyGPS can do is plot your waypoints into a free GoogleEarth aerial photo of the location. Couldn't get Mapsource to do that without upgrading to GoogleEarth Plus. You can print a shot of your favorite lake with all your honeyholes marked with icons. I like that, but then I still prefer paper maps for navigation.

andesangler


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The easy gps didn't work so good for me. It was a non conforming member. Here is a free internet site providing mapping tools. If you want to use it to it's full capability you have to register. No biggy. It will communicate with your gps and google earth. http://mapper.angling-technologies.com/interface.php


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks again bud! Ive used it quite a bit and it is pretty cool.


----------

